# What the heck are we supposed to do with a SNAPPING TURTLE???



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

We were just out finishing up with the dogs, letting them run to the lake and swim. One was showing interest in something on the ground.

Ended up being a snaping turtle about 18 inches maybe? He was along the edge of the airing yard and two dogs inside were barking at him. One was pawing at him and he about got her paw, but we were able to push him away. Then we used a shovel to push him into a rubbermaid tote and now he sits in the tote in an (unoccupied) bird pen...

Any ideas what we should do with him? 

We've been here 13 years and I know there are snapping turtles in the lake, but they have never been on our property or around anywhere that we ever saw them...

-K


----------



## Ken Newcomb (Apr 18, 2003)

Turtle Soup!!!!!


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Clean it and eat. Tasty!


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Eat him! My uncle kept one and fed him meat for awhile until he was ready to cook it. Wash your hands though, he didn't and got salmonella.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Eat it.....
...


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Why not release him in an area away from the dogs?


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Bullet to the head and then his butt on a platter. Local fish house pays 50cents a pound for the critters alive and on the hoof.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

jeff t. said:


> Why not release him in an area away from the dogs?


LOL.... This is my personal choice. There's a swamp about 1/2 mile back on the power lines that's easy enough to bring him to.

OR eat him.... What's the best way to dispose of a snapping turtle??

-K


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

Snapping turtles play hell on ducklings.... 

SOUP!!!

Hold a stick in front of him, get'm to bite it and be ready with a cleaver. Whump!


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

Fryed up like chicken. MMMMMMM good.


----------



## mountainrunnerdude (Nov 10, 2008)

BARBECUED SNAPPING TURTLE 


After cleaning turtle, soak meat in salt water at least 30 minutes or overnight in the refrigerator if to be used the next day. 

Parboil turtle in a pressure cooker or boiling pot until meat is ready to fall off the bones. Season the water with a dash of black papper, dash of vinegar, some diced celery, and some bell pepper (1 bell pepper and 1 stalk of celery). 

Make your own barbecue sauce or combinethe following and stir to mix well: 
1 1/2 cups bottled barbecue sauce with onion bits 
1 tsp. sugar 
1/2 cup catsup 
1 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce 
Dash of bottled hot sauce 

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Place turtle in suitable size baking dish based on amount of turtle you are cooking. Pour sauce over meat. Place in oven and let sauce get hot. Watch and baste often. When sauce is hot and boiling, lower the temperature to 200 degrees F. Minimum time in oven is usually 30-40 minutes. 

YUMMY!!!! Enjoy


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

I'm reading about cleaning turtles and it seems much more complicated than I feel like dealing with right now... Off to the swamp he goes!!!

-K


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

That's nasty!!

Here is Bubba rule number 4:

If it doesn't currently have fur fins or feathers on it - IT AIN"T FOOD!!!

SSS regards

Bubba


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Kristie Wilder said:


> LOL.... This is my personal choice. There's a swamp about 1/2 mile back on the power lines that's easy enough to bring him to.
> 
> OR eat him.... What's the best way to dispose of a snapping turtle??
> 
> -K


What is your sense of the overall water quality of the lake? 

I wouldn't eat one that was taken in an urban or suburban environment.

http://www.springerlink.com/content/g423q0mh266342n2/


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

jeff t. said:


> What is your sense of the overall water quality of the lake?
> 
> I wouldn't eat one that was taken in an urban or suburban environment.
> 
> http://www.springerlink.com/content/g423q0mh266342n2/


You can but you need to clean them out first. Put them in a large tub of clean water ( change regularly) and feed dog food this cleans them out really well.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

metalone67 said:


> You can but you need to clean them out first. Put them in a large tub of clean water ( change regularly) and feed dog food this cleans them out really well.


You took the words out of my mouth.

It is called "purging" and what we have to do to eat them around here.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Around here, AC told me to exercise the 3 S's.....

but be careful with hitting the shell with any projectile!!!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> You took the words out of my mouth.
> 
> It is called "purging" and what we have to do to eat them around here.


Not sure how that will get rid of bioaccumulated compounds (if any) in their tissue.


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

bullet to the head then find a ditch or brush pile somewhere!!!!! Pain in the A$$ they are!!!!


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

> bullet to the head then find a ditch or brush pile somewhere!!!!! Pain in the A$$ they are!!!!


NOT ON YOUR PROPERTY EITHER! Dig a deep hole or take it far away or the dogs will find it and bring it back. Dead turtle stench is some nasty stuff.

One place I lived right out of college there was a black family that used to catch them and eat them. They nailed them to the tree by the tail to clean them. It was quite a production. they offered me some turtle soup but, I never took them up on it.

A big snapper can do some damage to a dog that tries to take it on. My fearless Thug bless her heart, tangled with a big one when she was about 4 mos. old. It struck her in the eye and she got uveitis which took forever to heal. She had punctate cataracts in that eye from it until she was about 2.


----------



## TroyW (Nov 27, 2006)

She won't be staying in the pond right now. It's time for them to be laying eggs. So if the dogs won't leave it you might want to relocate. They can do some serious damage to the end of a dogs nose.
TroyW


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

My friend saw one of her dogs sitting on a big snapper in her pond. She called the dog to her and ran inside the house and got a gun and the snapper was dispatched. Personally, I wouldn't try to relocate a big snapper.


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

What's really cool is when you clean them, the meat continues to move! Just let it get a little breeze and it will squirm in the bowl even after it's cut up into chunks. Really freaks out the kids.


----------



## kb27_99 (Sep 28, 2006)

Kristie Wilder said:


> Any ideas what we should do with him?
> 
> 
> 
> -K


Put it under the car/truck seat of someone you dont like!


Trying to help,


Kevin


----------



## GilWlsn (Jan 18, 2008)

jeff t. said:


> Why not release him in an area away from the dogs?


A caught Snapper is a DEAD Snapper!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

Water quality -- good. It's an 8 acre lake behind our house with good turnover. I can't imagine there's anything bad in it...

Relocation -- there's a swamp way back. Right now, he's still in the bird pen bc we haven't had time to deal with him.

Shooting him -- I was worried about safety of that. I think it's safest to put him in the truck and dump him way back in the swamp.

Like I said, it's the first time I've ever had contact with one here. But Andrew brought up a good point that we and the dogs swim here, so we need to get rid of them....

-K


----------



## GilWlsn (Jan 18, 2008)

i_willie12 said:


> bullet to the head then find a ditch or brush pile somewhere!!!!! Pain in the A$$ they are!!!!


The boy and I think alike. Wonder where he got his attitude!!


----------



## GilWlsn (Jan 18, 2008)

Seriuosly Kristie, don't turn him lose. They can clean a pond out of the fish,and LOVE ducks and goosling. A pond that we use had a hatch of 5 gooslings, went by the other day and couldn't find a one. Kind of scratched my head and figured "something" got them. On the first retrieve back, Thor came straight up out of the water at the bank and looked back like, what the HELL! Then I saw him, had to be bigger than 20 inches! Bad part is this is at a park and no way to get rid of him short of setting lines, which doesn't work well with as much traffic as this place gets. Just going to have to hope he moves on.......after he cleans the place out:-x.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

GilWlsn said:


> Seriuosly Kristie, don't turn him lose. They can clean a pond out of the fish,and LOVE ducks and goosling. A pond that we use had a hatch of 5 gooslings, went by the other day and couldn't find a one. Kind of scratched my head and figured "something" got them. On the first retrieve back, Thor came straight up out of the water at the bank and looked back like, what the HELL! Then I saw him, had to be bigger than 20 inches! Bad part is this is at a park and no way to get rid of him short of setting lines, which doesn't work well with as much traffic as this place gets. Just going to have to hope he moves on.......after he cleans the place out:-x.


Silencer at night! lol jk


----------



## GilWlsn (Jan 18, 2008)

One more thing and I'll shutup. If your worried about safety use a .410 on the head. Quick, painless on the #$%@ turtle and you both. It can take SEVERAL rounds out of a .22 to get the job done and I don't figure you want to use a shovel or axe.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Go to your local country store where the old guys hang out. I'm sure you will find one glad to take him off your hands.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

GilWlsn said:


> Seriuosly Kristie, don't turn him lose. They can clean a pond out of the fish,and LOVE ducks and goosling. A pond that we use had a hatch of 5 gooslings, went by the other day and couldn't find a one. Kind of scratched my head and figured "something" got them. On the first retrieve back, Thor came straight up out of the water at the bank and looked back like, what the HELL! Then I saw him, had to be bigger than 20 inches! Bad part is this is at a park and no way to get rid of him short of setting lines, which doesn't work well with as much traffic as this place gets. Just going to have to hope he moves on.......after he cleans the place out:-x.


ok.... that makes sense... Thanks.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Bubba said:


> That's nasty!!
> 
> Here is Bubba rule number 4:
> 
> ...


Amen brother. Buncha hillbillies!!!

My family would make a gumbo with it... and i would go to Sonic.

SM


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

It has been a few years since I cleaned one. It was a tough job, but produced a lot of *really* tasty meat.

There are at least two types of meat in a snapper. A tender white and a tougher red. There is a tenderloin along the spine in the top shell. It takes some effort to cut out, but it is the best chunk of meat in the whole mess.

I haven't tried it yet, but I was told you can inflate a big turtle with an air compressor and a needle like you would use for a soccer ball. It is supposed to make the head come out of the shell, so it is easier to remove. The guy that told me about it, said it also separates the skin from the meat.

By the way, if you feel in between the back legs and the plastron (lower shell) you will be able to tell if the turtle is full of eggs. The eggs have a shell like a ping-pong ball and are edible as well.

If you ever have a chance to eat a big soft shell turtle, don't pass that up! They are full of white tender meat and are easy to clean.


----------



## kindakinky (Dec 11, 2008)

Snapping Turtle=Amish Clicker Trainer.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

copterdoc said:


> It has been a few years since I cleaned one. It was a tough job, but produced a lot of *really* tasty meat.
> 
> There are at least two types of meat in a snapper. A tender white and a tougher red. There is a tenderloin along the spine in the top shell. It takes some effort to cut out, but it is the best chunk of meat in the whole mess.
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!

Kristie, PLEEEEAAASEEEE post pictures if you do this!! ;-)


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

I had one that I removed from my property FOUR times. She kept returning to the same spot to lay her eggs. Put her in a Vari Kennel and took her to Animal Control. She had even laid an egg in the crate!


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Jake Lunsford said:


> They are good, but a real job to clean.


sort of like a pineapple???
Did that once- not worth the trouble. I buy Dole in a jar now...


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

All right Bubba and Shayne..."it ain't food" and callin' folks "hillbillies"...y'all ought to be ashamed. You've probably eaten a lot worse than a good, tasty turtle without even knowin' it...check the ingredients on hot dogs, for example! Hell, I bet at least one of you has eaten coot! :lol:


----------



## Brent Keever (Jun 14, 2008)

Dam down here turtle is a delicasy we would make a turtle sauce picante


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Devlin said:


> check the ingredients on hot dogs, for example! :lol:


Never ever check the ingredients in hot dogs or bologna!!!! Just chew and swallow!


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Bring him to the local biology teacher at the nearest high school for a disecting project for the school children.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## wingbeat (Jun 27, 2008)

You might want to check your local game and fish laws. If it's an alligator snapping turtle they are protected in some southern states. Just a thought.


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Billie said:


> sort of like a pineapple???
> Did that once- not worth the trouble. I buy Dole in a jar now...


Now there's an idea. Turtle in a jar!


----------



## Kim Williams (Apr 29, 2009)

She was out of the water to lay her eggs, its just what they do every spring. Now if you kill the turtle and all her unborn babies and put it on the internet, be prepared to have PETA camp out at your kennel for a week or so, and tell me how training your dog with electric collars is going with them watching every move you make.


----------



## marshmonster (Jan 21, 2009)

they are fish and duck killers, so don't release it.

here's the way we do it.

put it in a washtub or something, and flush the water every day for 3-4 days.

take the turtle to a wooden picnic table or deck rail etc, with soft wood.

hold the turtle by the shell, head facing away. Bang the trutle repeatedly into the wood until he bites it, when he does, pull the shell back, exposing his neck, and have someone ready with a nice sharp kitchen clever.

split the shell and peel it off with a good knife, clean it like anything else after that.

after you get the meat, amrinade it over night in Lawry's lemon and herb marinade.

make kabobs, with turtle, purple onion, green pepper, and cherry tomatoes.

colorfull on the grill, and tasty as heck


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

I am not trying to cause a problem, but find it amazing that a professional retriever trainer can't make the decision on her own how to dispose of the snapper. What I find troublesome is that when told to shoot the turtle she doesn't know about the safety thing. Time for a firearms safety course.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

marshmonster said:


> they are fish and duck killers, so don't release it.
> 
> here's the way we do it.
> 
> ...


Ya'll really got turtles in Ohio?

Your plan might not work with the 100+lb ones down here. Seriously the last time I looked they were protected in TX. Unfortunately for one turtle I learned that info a day too late.


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

duk4me said:


> Seriously the last time I looked they were protected in TX.


Are you talking about sea turtles? Snappers are not protected that I know of.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Richard Halstead said:


> I am not trying to cause a problem, but find it amazing that a professional retriever trainer can't make the decision on her own how to dispose of the snapper. What I find troublesome is that when told to shoot the turtle she doesn't know about the safety thing. Time for a firearms safety course.


As amazing is that thread, to this point, got 50 replies 

It matters not that it is one of the oldest creatures on the face of the earth....Do what we do with everything else that is in "our space'' KILL IT

john


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Richard Halstead said:


> I am not trying to cause a problem, but find it amazing that a professional retriever trainer can't make the decision on her own how to dispose of the snapper. What I find troublesome is that when told to shoot the turtle she doesn't know about the safety thing. Time for a firearms safety course.


She wasn't talking about the safety on the gun. I know she hunts. I assume she was talking about safety in regards to ricochets off of the shell, which is a valid concern depending on what she might shoot it with.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Dman said:


> Are you talking about sea turtles? Snappers are not protected that I know of.


My bad should have specified. Alligator Snapping turtles are on the threatened list common snappers can be harvested for personal not commercial without license. TPWD FAQ.

If I can find the pics I will post.

Tim


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I'd just let it go. You'll probably never see it again. If you have an 8 acre pond there's probably at least a hundred more in there...Or maybe it came from the nearby swamp.

What's the chances that you found the only one???

John Lash


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

duk4me said:


> My bad should have specified. Alligator Snapping turtles are on the threatened list common snappers can be harvested for personal not commercial without license. TPWD FAQ.
> 
> Tim


I Gotcha Tim


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

How to get snapping turtles out of your pond.

Information only I don't do this, I just know about it.

You know how turtles like to climb up on any limb or piece of wood that is sticking up out of the water. You can take a 2x6 or 2x8 and nail the biggest treble hooks you can find down the sides. Put it out of the water in a place where the turtles will climb up on it to sun. When you come out to the water the turtles just slide over the side to escape. the treble hooks will catch them and you can eat them or relocate them or whatever you want to do with them.

Country people will eat while the rest of the world starves.


----------



## Brad Overstreet (Feb 20, 2008)

sorry...side story. When I was ten I would catch them at the local pond. Being the smart lad I was, I found a way to have some fun with the turtles. I figured out how to take it off the hook without hurting it, then I would paint its shell whatever bright color I had. The looks on peoples faces when they would see 10 different colors of turtles on the bank sunning themselves was great. 

Cheers,

P.S. for those that might ask. We would use a small hook (bacon for bait) with the cork 1 inch above it. Turtle would surface in the little slick created by the bacon and come over to have a bite. You could watch them eat it. Reel the turtle in and hold the fishing line with the turtle off the ground. The neck would come out after a minute ,and you could grab around its neck to remove the hook. Be sure and paint it before you take out the hook. Spray paint works the best. 

Ahhhh. the carefree days!!!!


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Don't shoot him. Cut his throat and hang by tail or back legs. After he is bled clean and cook. Very good!


----------



## Rosemary Westling (Jun 13, 2006)

Do they taste like chicken? If so, let the creature go and buy some chicken. 

If, they taste like yummy turtle. I would suggest a vegetable mirpoix a jullian of turtle meat saute' until soft add chicken stock and finish with cream and a little butter. Season to taste.

Be sure creature is washed well. Use only the breast meat as legs are tough and too much work to clean. 

If this grosses you out. Put it back and buy some chicken.

Regards, rm


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Richard Halstead said:


> I am not trying to cause a problem, but find it amazing that a professional retriever trainer can't make the decision on her own how to dispose of the snapper. What I find troublesome is that when told to shoot the turtle she doesn't know about the safety thing. Time for a firearms safety course.


Gee, thanks, Richard. I have taken a firearms safety course and I have a boyfriend that's an expert shooter in rifle, sidearms and whatever else has been a police officer, marine, national guard and served in Iraq. I think we're ok on the gun issue. Sorry, not in the mood this morning.

I worry about safety ANY time we are simply shooting something. I am absolutely naive about shooting a turtle. I have NEVER shot a turtle. I didn't know they cover TURTLE SHOOTING in firearms safety???? And I certainly didn't know that turtle shooting was supposed to be in my area of expertise as a retriever trainer.

At this time, turtle is living the high life and we just haven't had time to do anything with it. Probably tomorrow...

-K


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

John Lash said:


> I'd just let it go. You'll probably never see it again. If you have an 8 acre pond there's probably at least a hundred more in there...Or maybe it came from the nearby swamp.
> 
> What's the chances that you found the only one???
> 
> John Lash


I know there are more. I absolutely agree. They have just, in 13 years, never moseyed onto the property. 

I like Terry's (leddyman) idea. There is a downed tree at the other end of the pond where we can usually see 4-5 turtles sunning in the summer.

And small wildlife doesn't stand a chance on the pond, I assume, because of them...

-K


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

> I worry about safety ANY time we are simply shooting something. I am absolutely naive about shooting a turtle. I have NEVER shot a turtle. I didn't know they cover TURTLE SHOOTING in firearms safety???? And I certainly didn't know that turtle shooting was supposed to be in my area of expertise as a retriever trainer.


If your boyfriend is a sharp shooter I'm sure he can hit the turtle in the head. I have to agree with the poster about PETA. Just get rid of it and don't let it go on for another 60 posts.


----------



## SeniorCoot (Feb 26, 2008)

Eat Them!!!!


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I enjoyed keeping a small one in a fish tank once for a while. I feed him goldfish, tadpoles and crickets. As far as pet turtle goes, he was pretty cool back then. They are a bit like a ferocious dinosaur. If you look at one up close they are pretty cool and they have a bit of a personality because they don't have enough shell to hide in.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Kristie Wilder said:


> I worry about safety ANY time we are simply shooting something. I am absolutely naive about shooting a turtle. I have NEVER shot a turtle. I didn't know they cover TURTLE SHOOTING in firearms safety???? And I certainly didn't know that turtle shooting was supposed to be in my area of expertise as a retriever trainer....
> 
> -K


No Kristie, it is supposed to be in your area of expertise as a red neck;-). 
The red neck question would not be how or where or what to shoot it with. But instead, who gets to shoot it, who will lug it into the woods after and who will dig the hole. 
And even if you screw up the first shot you will probably have time to reload before it gets away.


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Ken,

The only way a red neck is going to bury a turtle is if they get to run the .....bobcat, backhoe, dozer, light the dynamite, etc.

Otherwise, they would eat it and use the shell as an ash tray.

Tom


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

GEEEEZZZ !!!! as long as this B.S. been going the poor sob is probably dehyrated !!! turn her loose,she would have layed her eggs and been gone in about 1 HR. THE DRAMA NEVER ENDS !!!!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

bobbyb said:


> GEEEEZZZ !!!! as long as this B.S. been going the poor sob is probably dehyrated !!! turn her loose,she would have layed her eggs and been gone in about 1 HR. THE DRAMA NEVER ENDS !!!!


the turtle is living in a pool in the duck pen. i highly doubt it's dehydrated. may throw it some hamburger today if we can't get hold of the friend that may want it...


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> No Kristie, it is supposed to be in your area of expertise as a red neck;-).
> The red neck question would not be how or where or what to shoot it with. But instead, who gets to shoot it, who will lug it into the woods after and who will dig the hole.
> And even if you screw up the first shot you will probably have time to reload before it gets away.


LOL, I GREW UP in New England. MA nonetheless... I'm not even supposed to HAVE a gun!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Kristie Wilder said:


> LOL, I GREW UP in New England. MA nonetheless... I'm not even supposed to HAVE a gun!


then you are ether luggin or diging
you any good on a back hoe?


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

Kristie Wilder said:


> the turtle is living in a pool in the duck pen. i highly doubt it's dehydrated. may throw it some hamburger today if we can't get hold of the friend that may want it...


That's good Kristie. if you can't get rid of her find a road ditch with a culvert with a little water and she will be fine. snapping turtles eat mostly minnows,small turtles and sometimes meat. in case you want to know,us cajun-americans call them "Tortue ventre jaune "


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

bobbyb said:


> in case you want to know,us cajun-americans call them "Tortue ventre jaune "


Your new bluebugboiler.com would be perfect for snapping turtle! Get the water boiling, cut the head off and boil for 20 minutes. Debone the meat from the legs and tail. The meat makes for a magnifique sause piquent or etouffee. Serve over brown popcorn rice. Bon Apetit!


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

Boiled about 45 lbs. of crawfish Sat. works Great. look like to me one of those radio stations would buy the BIG one !!!! still planning to boil some at whiteville if the crawfish will last.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2009)

Just this morning I stopped and p/u one that was in the middle of the road. I do stuff like that.... He was pretty big. Walked over, tapped his shell and then picked him up when he raised up on his legs, and put him on the side of the road he was facing. He was heading to the river to chill. But, eating them is o.k., if that is your preference. I hear turtle soup is good. Last summer I was in our wetlands with my lab, Chance, and, being the scaredy cat he is of box turtles, I got to see his reaction to a snapping turtle that was about 35lbs. We were just walking along and I saw what looked like a rock in the field road. As we approached, that "rock" stood up! I thought Chance was going to die right there!! He squealed and hid behind my legs and just peeped around them and shook. I just let it move on to the water. I am glad your dogs didn't get hurt....


----------

